# hi



## rainchild8 (Oct 24, 2007)

well, it's 3:47 am and i'm sitting here in my little dream land. anyway, my name is Katie, I'm 16. I've had depersonalization since i was young, like seven. it was just never this bad. now i don't feel anything at all, and it's constant. chronic depersonalization how wonderful. it's gotten to the point where i don't remember what reality is and i'm questioning my own sanity. sometimes i wonder if this is all a fake world that im just trying to get out of. i don't see a therapist, but im trying to convince my mom that i need one. does anyone else have chronic dep.? will i ever feel alive again?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

You sound/seem advanced for your age (I was quite narrow minded at your age) so that could be down to your DP? Which when you get out of DP (Believe me? you will? because I have) it will be a bonus for you because you?ll be an advanced being? although you must at all costs get some of your childhood back, so you could volunteer for a child minding place, or even work at one.

You?re looking through a veil, this protects you from reality? when you?re really to face up to reality (I was only able to through meds, so I even though I?m cured, if I were to come of the meds, I could return to being DR/DPed again? so in a respect, I?m not cured) the veil will drop and you?ll realise the world has been real all this time, although your defence mechanism (DR/DP) was protecting you from reality because it became too much for you to handle.

I used to have Chronic DP, although it was only 15 mouths ago that I was told I had it, I assumed the limited reaction time I had, and the pausing within convos where just my normal limitations of my mind? seems that was a error in judgement. If therapy doesn?t help you, there is a chance meds will, but please try therapy first (if you can, GP?s in the UK tend to give you meds first as a short-term cure) because you might be able to get treated through talking.


----------



## Dwing (Oct 29, 2004)

I use to write down on a bit of paper 'I am real' and have it somewhere so it could look at it. It gave be some peace of mind......not much but better than nothing.


----------



## rainchild8 (Oct 24, 2007)

Darren:
Well, I can't wait to get out of this. I do plan on becoming a kindergarden teacher when I'm older. I love playing with children.

So, has anyone been cured without the use of meds? That's the only part I'm really a bit nervous about. I don't want to live my life doped up. It doesn't seem like much of a life then.

I have never been told that I have DP. After a few months of it, I looked it up online and read about it, and everything fit exactly what I was feeling.

Dwing: Thanks, I think I'll try that.


----------



## happyandfirm (Oct 19, 2007)

rainchild8 said:


> So, has anyone been cured without the use of meds? That's the only part I'm really a bit nervous about. I don't want to live my life doped up. It doesn't seem like much of a life then.


i was on meds for a year when my dp/dr was at its worse. they helped me get rid of dp/dr and continue living my life and then i stopped taking them. and my dp/dr returnet after some time, but it was mild and i managed to chase it away without meds. so, taking the meds for some time doesnt mean its for life.

and there are also people who have recovered without any use of medications, there are many selfhelp books etc that can replace them to some people.


----------



## rainchild8 (Oct 24, 2007)

i would really love to not have to take any, but i know that probably won't happen. i'm way too gone for that. Are you cured, then? God, that would be great. I'd even settle for mild dp right now.


----------



## ohelp (May 22, 2007)

personally, i refused to go on medication and things will definitely get easier with time.. dp/dr either won't last too long or you just get used to it and find ways to adapt. you don't HAVE to take any kind of medication if you really don't want to.


----------



## happyandfirm (Oct 19, 2007)

rainchild8 said:


> i would really love to not have to take any, but i know that probably won't happen. i'm way too gone for that. Are you cured, then? God, that would be great. I'd even settle for mild dp right now.


yes, im cured. 
but i would probably be cured without taking the meds by now. on the other side they helped me get through my worst times.

i advice you to try getting better without meds, using various techniques written on this forum. if you find them not helpfull, than consider taking meds and trying those techniques again after you get better.

hang in there :wink:


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

I have dp and dr for the most part of my life. I don't know if it will ever be gone in my case. Anyway, some people will get cured (by medicines or otherwise) and some people will not get cured. The important thing is to learn to live with the condition I think. There are tricks and tools which can make the dp and/or dr less intense, at least for some time.


----------



## rainchild8 (Oct 24, 2007)

happyandfirm:
I'm going to try and get better without any medication, just therapy. but I do want to ask, how did you know you were cured? like, how did it feel? because sometimes I wonder, maybe there's nothing wrong with me at all, and this is just what reality feels like.

Luka: 
God, I don't think I could live with it forever. how can you stand it?


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

> Luka:
> God, I don't think I could live with it forever. how can you stand it?


Good question... I just struggle to survive.


----------



## happyandfirm (Oct 19, 2007)

rainchild8 said:


> happyandfirm:
> I'm going to try and get better without any medication, just therapy. but I do want to ask, how did you know you were cured? like, how did it feel? because sometimes I wonder, maybe there's nothing wrong with me at all, and this is just what reality feels like.


well my recovery wasnt over night. it was a long time struggle.
but one day i realised that i cant remember when i had my last dp/dr or overthinking or anxiety attack. and that i cant make myself feel like when i was dp/dr-ed.

it felt kinda normal


----------

